# Catalog Checklist



## travis (Jan 5, 2017)

I want to start filling out my catalog and would like to use a checklist. I know there are several floating around on the internet, but do you have any you recommend? 

Are there any checklists that include new items released as part of the Welcome Amiibo update? 

Also, I'm trying to get more badges from Phineas. I know one of the badges requires me to complete a certain percentage of the catalog. (I have no idea how many actual items that amounts to, but it seems like a lot.) 

Does anyone know definitely whether the number of catalog items needed for the badge has changed as a result of the Welcome Amiibo update? Have the percentages been lowered? If the percentages are the same, that means you would need more items than required before to achieve the same percentage. Or do the special items available through the campground perhaps not count towards the badge? 

Not sure if others have figured this out at all or if Nintendo ever released any information about it, but I figured I would try to learn what I can. Thanks for your help!


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2017)

i think moridb is pretty handy. it worked well for me when i was trying to complete my catalog

not too sure about your other question, though ^^


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 5, 2017)

I use an app called "guide for animal crossing new leaf" and I find it really helpful. As well as furniture it tells you about any events coming up, villager birthdays and coffee preferences, bugs and fish for each month (including times and places) as well as, of course, a checklist for every item in the game (including the welcome amiibo items) It's pretty handy and I would totally recommend it! I'm afraid I have no idea about your other question though...


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jan 5, 2017)

Frostbite2002 said:


> I use an app called "guide for animal crossing new leaf" and I find it really helpful. As well as furniture it tells you about any events coming up, villager birthdays and coffee preferences, bugs and fish for each month (including times and places) as well as, of course, a checklist for every item in the game (including the welcome amiibo items) It's pretty hand and I would totally recommend it! I'm afraid I have no idea about your other question though...



I also recommend the ACNL Guide app. It's very useful for everything, not just cataloging.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 5, 2017)

I kinda doubt the new stuff counts toward catalog completion percentage. If I remember correctly, even pre-update, all of the DLC/Spotpass items didn't count toward catalog completion percentage.


----------



## travis (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys, that is really helpful! I had no idea here was an app, but I should have guessed! Downloading it now.


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Funny I was asking these same questions not too long ago.  



DJStarstryker said:


> I kinda doubt the new stuff counts toward catalog completion percentage. If I remember correctly, even pre-update, all of the DLC/Spotpass items didn't count toward catalog completion percentage.



I did not know this...  I hope you are correct though.  I'm still grinding away at this catalog badge, I figure I'll just keep going till I get it, but I'm really hoping the Welcome amiibo update items are not included...

Also I am +1 for the app.  It's fantastic.  I used to use the actual guidebook by Prima.  Flipping through it to write actual checkmarks on each item in theory, is actually pretty fun.  But in reality, it was a pretty big nightmare, because it was SO unorganized.  Nor alphabetized...  Which is inexcusable.  But the app is very, very handy.  It's got a couple tiny little things I'd change about it's format, but overall it's the best thing available by far.


----------

